# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  امکان ثبت نام با تاخیر فعال شده

## _evil.girl

انگار امکان ثبت نام با تاخیر فعال شده یکی دوتا پیج کنکوری خبر شو گذاشته بودن
اگر از دوستان کسی هست که ثبت نام نکرده یا میخواد کنکور هنر یا زبان هم ثبت نام کنه میتونه اقدام کنه 
برای ثبت نام وارد بخش خرید کارت اعتباری بشید و از اون میتونید سریال ثبت نام بخرید
من ثبت نام با تاخیر انجام ندادم بنابراین فقط در این حد اطلاع دارم اگر خواستید ثبت نام کنید سوالی داشتید بقیه دوستان قطعا اطلاع بیشتری از من دارند

----------


## hossein1399

من رفتم توی سایت سنجش ولی خبری از ثبت نام مجدد سراسری نبود.

----------


## _evil.girl

> من رفتم توی سایت سنجش ولی خبری از ثبت نام مجدد سراسری نبود.


به صورت اطلاعیه نیست اما امکان خرید سریال انگار فعال هست اگر خواستید ثبت نام کنید یه کم دست نگه دارید تا اطلاعیه هم بیاد

----------


## saj8jad

> من رفتم توی سایت سنجش ولی خبری از ثبت نام مجدد سراسری نبود.


در قسمت خرید کارت اعتباری یه گزینه هستش بنام « *سريال ثبت نام آزمون سراسري 1400 (ثبت نام با تاخير)* »  :Yahoo (105): 
حالا اینکه واقعا میشه ثبت نام کرد یا نه رو نمیدونم  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## hossein1399

سلام من تا اینجاش رفتم جلو ، ولی جایی که از این کارت استفاده بشه رو ندیدم، شماره ایی نداره سازمان سنجش؟یا از طریق سیستم پاسخگویی تماس بگیرم باهاشون.
فقط ۱۷۴ تومن یک خورده گرون تر نشده

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام من تا اینجاش رفتم جلو ، ولی جایی که از این کارت استفاده بشه رو ندیدم، شماره ایی نداره سازمان سنجش؟یا از طریق سیستم پاسخگویی تماس بگیرم باهاشون.
> فقط ۱۷۴ تومن یک خورده گرون تر نشده


۱۷۴ :Yahoo (21):  مالیات تاخیر ثبت نام میگیره ؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## .Delaram

> سلام من تا اینجاش رفتم جلو ، ولی جایی که از این کارت استفاده بشه رو ندیدم، شماره ایی نداره سازمان سنجش؟یا از طریق سیستم پاسخگویی تماس بگیرم باهاشون.
> فقط ۱۷۴ تومن یک خورده گرون تر نشده


چراانقدر زیاد :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## hossein1399

براشون از طریق سیستم پاسخگویی ، سوالم رو فرستادم، اگر انجام بگیره خبرش رو اینجا میزارم

----------


## _evil.girl

فعلا برای خرید سریال دست نگه دارید اگر امکان ثبت نام مجدد ایجاد شده باشه قطعا اطلاعیه ش هم میاد دیر یا زود پس تا اومدن اطلاعیه دست نگه دارید فقط گوشه ذهن تون باشه که اگه ثبت نام مجدد اومد جا نمونید

----------


## saj8jad

فکر میکنم یه جور ثبت نام ویژه و اضطراری واسه جا افتاده ها باشه که 174 تومان بابتش پول میگیرن!  :Yahoo (22): 
به هر حال اینم یه روش درآمدزایی هستش دیگه!  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## reza122

به هر حال اینم یه روش درآمدزایی هستش دیگه!  :Yahoo (105): [/QUOTE]

 اشتبا نکین اینم یک روش دزدی از داوطلبان بدبخت کنکور هست که سنجش  امسال اختراع کرده  :Y (509):  :Y (509): واسین اونایی که جاموندن از ثبت نام سنجش داره میاده :Y (490):  :Y (490):  :Y (490):

----------


## tamanaviki

آهسته آرومو پیوسته بدون استرس بخونین ک تعویق تو راهه

----------


## saj8jad

> آهسته آرومو پیوسته بدون استرس بخونین ک تعویق تو راهه


یک احتمال ثبت نام با تاخیر برای کنکور سراسری 1400 همین مسئله تعویق آزمون به دلیل شرایط افتضاح کرونایی کشور میتونه باشه  :Yahoo (105): 
البته در حد احتماله و من شخصا فکر نمیکنم بیشتر از 5-6 هفته تاخیر داشته باشیم  :Yahoo (31): 
بیاید ببینیم چی میشه!  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## tamanaviki

> یک احتمال ثبت نام با تاخیر برای کنکور سراسری 1400 همین مسئله تعویق آزمون به دلیل شرایط افتضاح کرونایی کشور میتونه باشه 
> البته در حد احتماله و من شخصا فکر نمیکنم بیشتر از 5-6 هفته تاخیر داشته باشیم 
> بیاید ببینیم چی میشه!


میدونی چیه،هرچی خودم فکر میکنم اصلا راه نداره امتحانات نهایی ک آخر اردیبهشته،ارشد پزشکی آخر اردیبهشت،کارشناسی ناپیوسته اوایل خرداد،انتخابات آخر خرداداینهمه تجمع چن هزار نفری اونم با این وضع کرونا،اصلا نشدنیع،ب احتمال ۱۰۰ی ب ۹۰ تمامی آزمونارو میندازن بعد انتخابات ک شرایط واسه رای دادن،بخصوص واسه تبلیغات منتخبای جمهوری فراهم شه،
سرو آزمونا و امتحانات نهایی از اواسط تیر شرو میشه


این تحلیل منه البته :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_والا سابقه نداشته دوماه قبل ثبت نام باز کنن من با وجود اینکه بعید میدونستم امسال تعویق دشته باشیم این کار یجورایی نشانه تعویق هستش بیشتر_

----------


## tamanaviki

> _والا سابقه نداشته دوماه قبل ثبت نام باز کنن من با وجود اینکه بعید میدونستم امسال تعویق دشته باشیم این کار یجورایی نشانه تعویق هستش بیشتر_


پارسالم ک تعویق دادن،ثبتنام مجدد اعلام کردن،ولی امسال سوسکی زیر آبی اعلام کردع  :Yahoo (20): 
بخصوص اینکه پرونده تفحص سنجش تو مجلس باز کردن میخان برن سراغ خدایی غلامی :Yahoo (16): 

فساد مالی شون افتاده بیرون،واسه خاطرع همینه خدایی جان سکوت کردع ،مث پارسال زرت زرت مصاحبه نمیکنه

----------


## miss_shadow

خدایی شاید اواخر سلطنتش که هست حرف نمیزنه :Yahoo (20): ولی اینی که من میبینم به این راحتیا دل نمیکنه در کابینه رییس جمهور جدیدم حضور خواهد داشت-تعویقم احتمالش زیاده اگه تا اونموقع آمار کرونا مثه الان 400نفر در روز باشه شاید باشه

----------


## erfan.soltani

بچه ها بخدا شوخی شوخی انگار دوباره بوی تعویق کنکور میاد :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## tamanaviki

> خدایی شاید اواخر سلطنتش که هست حرف نمیزنهولی اینی که من میبینم به این راحتیا دل نمیکنه در کابینه رییس جمهور جدیدم حضور خواهد داشت-تعویقم احتمالش زیاده اگه تا اونموقع آمار کرونا مثه الان 400نفر در روز باشه شاید باشه


این دنیا رو در بره ،اونورو میخان چیکار کنن؟؟؟؟

مطمئن باش با گندایی ک زده حتما عوض میشه

----------


## tamanaviki

> بچه ها بخدا شوخی شوخی انگار دوباره بوی تعویق کنکور میاد


شوخیشم قشنگ نی :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 

بعله ب احتمال ۱۰۰ ب ۹۰ تعویق تو راهه،فقط درگیر حواشی نشین درستونو بخونید

----------


## Mahdis79

> میدونی چیه،هرچی خودم فکر میکنم اصلا راه نداره امتحانات نهایی ک آخر اردیبهشته،ارشد پزشکی آخر اردیبهشت،کارشناسی ناپیوسته اوایل خرداد،انتخابات آخر خرداد������������ای  نهمه تجمع چن هزار نفری اونم با این وضع کرونا،اصلا نشدنیع،ب احتمال ۱۰۰ی ب ۹۰ تمامی آزمونارو میندازن بعد انتخابات ک شرایط واسه رای دادن،بخصوص واسه تبلیغات منتخبای جمهوری فراهم شه،
> سرو آزمونا و امتحانات نهایی از اواسط تیر شرو میشه
> 
> 
> این تحلیل منه البته


ولی کنکور سراسری یک هفته بعد از انتخاباته
رو این حساب من میگم احتمالش نیس

----------


## Mahdis79

> بچه ها بخدا شوخی شوخی انگار دوباره بوی تعویق کنکور میاد


کاش دیگه حرفشو نزنین
پارسال کم بلا به سرمون اومد
نمیخوام خودمو درگیر کنم ولی وقتی این کامنتا و پستا رو میخونم ذهنم درگیر میشه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## tamanaviki

> کاش دیگه حرفشو نزنین
> پارسال کم بلا به سرمون اومد
> نمیخوام خودمو درگیر کنم ولی وقتی این کامنتا و پستا رو میخونم ذهنم درگیر میشه


خب نخون گلم


بهمین راحتی  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mahdis79

> خب نخون گلم
> 
> 
> بهمین راحتی


نمیشه بیام سایت و کامنتا رو نخونم
سایت هم مجبورم بیام بخاطر اینکه طبق برنامه های مهدی آرتور درس میخونم
الانم منتظر تاپیک عربی هستم

----------


## Mahdis79

باز مخالف تعویق حرف زدم رای منفی گرفتم :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31): 
من دیگه هیچی نمیگم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## tamanaviki

> باز مخالف تعویق حرف زدم رای منفی گرفتم
> من دیگه هیچی نمیگم


تعویق ک خوبه،ولی درگیر حاشیه شدن بدع 

فدا سرت نمره منفی گرفتی :Yahoo (76):

----------


## hossein1399

سلام بلاخره ثبت نام کردم .
کارشناس سنجش می گفت نهایتا تا فردا می تونین  ثبت نام کنین. تا 02/02
دست شما درد نکنه به موقع اطلاع رسانی کردین

----------


## indomitable

_ما دیگه دوبار از یه سوراخ گزیده نمیشیم.
تعویق باشه میخونیم تعویق نباشه باز هم میخونیم_

----------


## Mahdis79

> سلام بلاخره ثبت نام کردم .
> کارشناس سنجش می گفت نهایتا تا فردا می تونین  ثبت نام کنین. تا 02/02
> دست شما درد نکنه به موقع اطلاع رسانی کردین


ببخشید ۵۴ تومن پول دادین یا ۱۷۴تومن؟؟

----------


## hossein1399

> ببخشید ۵۴ تومن پول دادین یا ۱۷۴تومن؟؟


سلام ۱۷۴ تومن پول دادم.

----------


## _evil.girl

> سلام بلاخره ثبت نام کردم .
> کارشناس سنجش می گفت نهایتا تا فردا می تونین  ثبت نام کنین. تا 02/02
> دست شما درد نکنه به موقع اطلاع رسانی کردین


خب خدا رو شکر
بیشتر نگران بودم سریال رو بخرید و نشه ثبت نام کرد
ممنون که اطلاع دادید

----------


## Can me

سلام بچه ها به نظرتون چند هفته تعویق میخوره؟

----------


## B.R

> سلام بچه ها به نظرتون چند هفته تعویق میخوره؟


چند هفته ؟؟؟
مگ قراره تعویق بشه !!!!
بیخیال بابا ب فکر این چیزا نباشید

----------


## Can me

سلام بچه ها من تازه کاربرانچمن شدم قبلا فقط مهمان بودم  :Yahoo (105): واز نظرات و پیشنهادتون استفاده میکردم... امیدوارم اگرم تعویقی بخوره باعث پیشرفت هممون بشه  و درجهت منفی نباشه که از تعویق فقط درگیر حواشی شدنش بمونه... امیدورم همگی موفق بشین و از حضور گرم هم در انجمن استفاده کنیم :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Can me

> چند هفته ؟؟؟
> مگ قراره تعویق بشه !!!!
> بیخیال بابا ب فکر این چیزا نباشید


... سلام دوست عزیز... فکرم اگه نکنیم به هرحال با این وضیعت یه احتمال قوی هستش

----------


## Can me

> آهسته آرومو پیوسته بدون استرس بخونین ک تعویق تو راهه


 سلام دوست عزیز امیدوارم این حس خوبی که در کلامتون هست و بقیه رو به ارامش دعوت میکنین همیشه نو زندگیتون شامل حالتون بشه و همیشه درهمه حال موفق باشین

----------

